# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  σπουργιτι και καναρινι

## CreCkotiels

Καλησπερα σε οοολα τα μελη του φορουμ,ελπιζω ολοι να ειστε καλα και να εχετε την υγεια σας!Λοιπον,αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι για τα σπουργιτακια!!Φετος,σε μια τρυπα στο οικοπεδο μας ειχαν κανει φωλια σπουργιτια,και ετσι οπως βγαινουν οι καημενοι οι γονεις για να φερουν γρηγορα φαγητο στα πουλακια τους πολλα μικρουλια που μολις ανοιγαν τα ματια τους πεφτουν και πεθαινουν!!Σκεφτικα πως αν μπορεσω να βαλω καποιο διχτι σε απο κατω απο την τρυπα για να σωζω τα πουλακια που κανουν ελευθερες πτωσεις..καλος,αλλα αν τυχει να μην μπορω να το βαλλω μεσα και παρω και το αναθρεψω,τι γινεται τοτε??Πως θα το ξανα κανω αγριο για να επιστρεψει στην φυση??Ενας γνωστος μας στην γειτονια ελεγε "οταν ειχα πολλα καναρινια , εβαζα και σπουργιτοαυγα και μου τα εβγαζαν και μετα ζευγαρωναν κιολας τα σπουργιτια με τα καναρινια..." ισχυει κατι τετοιο??
Δεν λεω να παιρνω αυγα προφανως,γιατι δεν εχω σκοπο να ξεκινησω εκτροφες με σπουργιτια μου φτανουν να τα βλεπω στην αυλη μου ελευθερα..αλλα τα λυπαμε τα μικρα να πεθαινουν συνεχεια ετσι.... :Ashamed0001:

----------


## johnakos32

Ετσι ειναι η φυση , φευγουν καποια για να μεινουν καποια αλλα δυνατοτερα !
Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις κατα τν γνμη μου ειναι αν βρεις καποιο κατω να το επιστρψεις στην φωλια αν και πολλες φορες το κανει η ιδια η μανα μονη της αυτο.
Σπουργιτοκαναρα δεν υπαρχουν και ουτε προκειται ! Ειναι αδυνατον να γινεις αυτος ο συνδυασμός!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Ετσι ειναι η φυση , φευγουν καποια για να μεινουν καποια αλλα δυνατοτερα !
> Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις κατα τν γνμη μου ειναι αν βρεις καποιο κατω να το επιστρψεις στην φωλια αν και πολλες φορες το κανει η ιδια η μανα μονη της αυτο.
> Σπουργιτοκαναρα δεν υπαρχουν και ουτε προκειται ! Ειναι αδυνατον να γινεις αυτος ο συνδυασμός!


 Ωραια καταλαβα, ο αγωνας επιβιωσης που λεμε..απλα στεναχωριεμαι για αυτα,παντα παραμονευει καποια γατα απο κατω...Για τα υβριδια απλα το ειχα ακουσει να το λενε...Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν, το ιδανικό θα ήταν να θα επιστρέφεις στην φωλιά με μία σκάλα. Αν δεν είναι εφικτό, τότε καλό θα ήταν να τα παίρνεις και να τα μεγαλώνεις και μετά να τα αφήνεις ελεύθερα, μόλις μάθουν να πετούν. Μην ανησυχείς, θα μάθουν να επιβιώνουν βλέποντας τους ομοίους τους. 
Αν τα βάλεις σε καναρίνια, ναι μεν μπορούν να τα μεγαλώσουν, αλλά όχι, δεν είναι ηθικά σωστό να τα κρατάς. Είναι σαν να κάνεις το ίδιο με τα καρδερινάκια, να τα παίρνεις μικρά από την φωλιά, και ξαφνικά μόλις μεγαλώνουν να γίνονται "εκτροφής" !! 
Ναι, μπορούν να διασταυρωθούν, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τα εκτρέφεις για την φωνή τους...

----------


## VasilisM

Εγώ νομίζω ότι γινεται να αναπαραχθούν αλλά για ποιο λογο να το κάνεις?δεν φημίζονται για το κελαηδημα τα σπουργιτια :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Φυσικα Ευθυμη,καθε αγριο ζωο απο την στιγμη που γεννηθει ως αυγο στην αγρια φυση ανηκει σε αυτη...δεν υποστηριζω καθολου την αιχμαλωσια,απλα μου φανικαν περιεργα τα λογια εκεινου και αυτη η βαρβαρη πραξη του.... :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Παιδια οχι ειναι αδυνατον να υπαρξουν σπουργιτοκαναρα , μονο ο γνωστος στην Αλγερια το χει κανει !
Βαζοντας ενα νεοσσο αγριου στα καναρινια σου κινδυνευουν απο 1002 ασθενειες !
Επισης τα σπουργιτια χρειαζονται πολυ περισοτερη ζωικη πρωτεινη ασχετα αν αυτα των πολεων πολλες φορες επιβιωνουν με σκουπιδια!
Τα περισερα πτηνα αγρια ηρθαν σε αιχμαλωσια καποια αναπαραχθηκαν και εδωσαν πουλια εκτροφης , τα σπουργιτια ουτε ωραια σε φωνη ειναι ουτε σε εμδανιση ποιος ο λογος να τα κρατησει καποιος στο κλουβι;

----------


## VasilisM

> Παιδια οχι ειναι αδυνατον να υπαρξουν σπουργιτοκαναρα , μονο ο γνωστος στην Αλγερια το χει κανει !
> Βαζοντας ενα νεοσσο αγριου στα καναρινια σου κινδυνευουν απο 1002 ασθενειες !
> Επισης τα σπουργιτια χρειαζονται πολυ περισοτερη ζωικη πρωτεινη ασχετα αν αυτα των πολεων πολλες φορες επιβιωνουν με σκουπιδια!
> Τα περισερα πτηνα αγρια ηρθαν σε αιχμαλωσια καποια αναπαραχθηκαν και εδωσαν πουλια εκτροφης , τα σπουργιτια ουτε ωραια σε φωνη ειναι ουτε σε εμδανιση ποιος ο λογος να τα κρατησει καποιος στο κλουβι;


Άρα γίνεται....μην λες ότι δεν γίνεται....άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος και για αυτό δεν το κάνει κανείς

----------


## jk21

Αν μπορεις να βαλεις κατι προστατευτικο να μην πεφτουν κατω ,το κανεις και τα επιστρεφεις πισω στη φωλια ή τα απελευθερωνεις αργοτερα αν καταφερεις να τα μεγαλωσεις (συχνα και εμπειροι σε οργανωσεις χανουν νεοσσους σπουργιτιου απο πτωσεις και δεν καταφερνουν να τους μεγαλωσουν  )  ,αν ειναι ανεφικτο να τα επιστρεψεις 

αν ειναι ανεφικτος ο υβριδισμος σπουργιτιου καναρινιου ολα ωραια και καλα 

αν ειναι εφικτος , απλα μην το κανεις  ,χωρις πολλα λογια 


σκεψου υβριδιο jk21 με πουλοπιαστη του σχιστου .... ε μια απο τα ιδια ...

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Παιδια οχι ειναι αδυνατον να υπαρξουν σπουργιτοκαναρα , μονο ο γνωστος στην Αλγερια το χει κανει !
> Βαζοντας ενα νεοσσο αγριου στα καναρινια σου κινδυνευουν απο 1002 ασθενειες !
> Επισης τα σπουργιτια χρειαζονται πολυ περισοτερη ζωικη πρωτεινη ασχετα αν αυτα των πολεων πολλες φορες επιβιωνουν με σκουπιδια!
> Τα περισερα πτηνα αγρια ηρθαν σε αιχμαλωσια καποια αναπαραχθηκαν και εδωσαν πουλια εκτροφης , τα σπουργιτια ουτε ωραια σε φωνη ειναι ουτε σε εμδανιση ποιος ο λογος να τα κρατησει καποιος στο κλουβι;


 Γιαννη,δεν προκειτε ποτε μου να κανω τετοιο ζευγαρωμα,απλα επειδη κολλουσε στο θεμα,το εβαλα!!Εβλεπα και βλεπω τους νεκρους νεοσσους και τους λυπαμε!!Δυστυχως δεν μπορω ποτε μου να τα επιστρεψω γιατι ειναι πολυ μεγαλο το υψος,λιγα επιβιωνουν και η τρυπα τοσο μικρη κ βαθυα που το χερι μου δεν χωραει...
Εχω την εντυπωση πως τα σπουργιτια ειναι λιγο τσαπατσουλικοι γονεις,και οπου τρυπα κανουν σπιτι,οποτε θα δω αν μπορω να βρω παλιες σωληνες και φτιαξω φωλιτσες ....

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα Μάριε, τα σπουργίτια είναι οι "χειρότεροι εχθροί" των χελιδονιών.

Στη δουλειά που είμαι παρατήρησα (για πρώτη φορά) αυτό ακριβώς - έκλεψαν τις φωλιές 

που είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει τα χελιδόνια και τις τέλειωσαν τα ίδια. 

εκτός από το αν είναι ή όχι καλοί γονείς μια μερα αντιμετώπισα ακριβώς το ίδιο.

Ένας μικρός σπουργος ( δεν μπροουσε να πετάξει ) είχε πέσει από την φωλιά.

Το επέστρεψα με την βοήθεια ένα μηχανήματος ανύψωσης που έχουμε στη δουλειά 

ελπίζω να έζησε γιατί ήταν πάνω από 15 φωλιές εκεί και δεν ήξερα από ποια ακριβώς έπεσε.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αρα καλυτερα να αφησω την μητερα φυση να κανονισει,τα χελιδονια ειναι πανεμορφα και πολυ εξυπνα!!!Τα χελιδονια με λασπη δεν κανουν τηνφωλια τους ενω τα σπουργιτια με χορταρι??

----------


## Gardelius

> Αρα καλυτερα να αφησω την μητερα φυση να κανονισει,τα χελιδονια ειναι πανεμορφα και πολυ εξυπνα!!!*Τα χελιδονια με λασπη δεν κανουν τηνφωλια τους ενω τα σπουργιτια με χορταρι??*


Ακριβώς. 

Αυτό είναι που μου έκανε και μένα εντύπωση - όμως έκαναν ένα μιξ από το 

μισό- χτισμένο από τα χελιδόνια και μετά έβαλαν και τα χόρτα. 

Σίγουρα η φύση τα έχει προβλέψει Μάριε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ παιδιά, και ειδικά στα ΤΕΙ στην Σίνδο που είχαμε πάει, υπήρχαν πολλές φωλιές χελιδονιών η οποίες ήταν γεμάτες με σπουργίτια. Μάλιστα, έδιωχναν και κυνηγούσαν για όσο μπορούσαν τα χελιδόνια. Αυτά τα καημένα τα χελιδόνια δεν έχουν και δύναμη να παλέψουν, μόνο ταχύτητα στον αέρα έχουν!! 
Πάντως, μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που είπες, είτε αν βρίσκεις κανένα ζωντανό, προσπάθησε να το ταΐσεις, για όσο μπορέσεις, από το να το αφήσεις στην μοίρα του καλύτερο αυτό. Αν είναι σε προχωρημένο στάδιο όμως και απλά μαθαίνει να πετάει, καλύτερα να το έβαζες κάπου ψηλότερα, αν έχει γάτες. Όσο για το τάισμα του, να είσαι σίγουρος πως οι γονείς κατεβαίνουν και το ταΐζουν στις προσπάθειες του!!

----------


## xrisam

Εχω δει σπουργίτι να κάνει τσαμπουκάδες σε δεκαοκτούρα για λίγο ψωμάκι, δεν υπάρχει!!! 

Ναι και τα λυπάμαι....

Ίσως ένα δίχτυ ή και σεντόνι να μην πέφτουν κατά χαμα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι, αν πέσουν π.χ στο δίχτυ ή στο σεντόνι, πως θα τα μεταφέρουν μέσα στην φωλιά; Μπορούν κανονικά με το στόμα;

----------


## Gardelius

Όχι Ευθύμη δεν γίνεται να τα μεταφέρουν πάλι επάνω.

Γι αυτό και είναι καθορισμένος από τη φύση ο κύκλος αυτός. 

Θα υπάρχει πάντα αυτό το ποσοστό που πέφτει ή που τα μικρά είναι πιο "περίεργα" 

Να Ανακαλύψουν το κόσμο εκτος φωλιάς !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Τα σπουργίτια κλαρώνουν πολύ νωρίς σε σχέση με τα καναρίνια είναι το παιχνίδι της επιβίωσης που παίζει η φύση με αυτά! 
Πολλές φορές η μάνα τα σηκώνει και τα επιστρέφει στην φωλια,  άλλες φορές τα ρίχνει και επίτηδες για να επιβιώσουν τα πιο δυνατά.

----------


## kostaskirki

> Τα σπουργίτια κλαρώνουν πολύ νωρίς σε σχέση με τα καναρίνια είναι το παιχνίδι της επιβίωσης που παίζει η φύση με αυτά! 
> Πολλές φορές η μάνα τα σηκώνει και τα επιστρέφει στην φωλια,  άλλες φορές τα ρίχνει και επίτηδες για να επιβιώσουν τα πιο δυνατά.


Γιαννη σε βρισκω λιγο υπερβολικο! Δεν νομιζω καταρχας να τα πετανε απο την φωλια για να δουν το αυτονοητο. Θανατος! Η απο την πτωση η απο γατα κλπ.  Οσο για να ταν σηκωνουν και να τα περνουν πισω στην φωλια ,παλι αδυνατον!

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια πεφτουν κατω πριν να μπορουν να πεταξουν τελειως (μικρες πτησεις σε υψος )  και επιστρεφουν μονο αν αποκτησουν πληρη δυνατοτητα πεταγματος .Αυτο γινεται απο φυσικη επιλογη ,ωστε να ζουν οσα ειναι πιο δυνατα να τρεχουν να κρυφτουν γρηγορα απο θηρευτες μεχρι να πεταξουν τελειως και να πεταξουν οσο το δυνατον νωριτερα για να γυρισουν σε φωλια ή κρυψωνες στα δεντρα .Ετσι επιβιωνουν τα ισχυροτερα .Αλλιως γινονται τροφη για θηρευτες που σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση δεν θα υπηρχαν σαν ειδη .Και με τη σειρα τους δεν θα ταιζαν οι νεοσσοι των θηρευτων ή και αδυναμα μελη των θηρευτων ,ισχυροτερα ειδη .Ετσι ειναι η φυση και η σοφια του ισχυρου Νου που δημιουργησε τα παντα

----------


## παραλιας

> Παιδια οχι ειναι αδυνατον να υπαρξουν σπουργιτοκαναρα , μονο ο γνωστος στην Αλγερια το χει κανει !
> Βαζοντας ενα νεοσσο αγριου στα καναρινια σου κινδυνευουν απο 1002 ασθενειες !
> Επισης τα σπουργιτια χρειαζονται πολυ περισοτερη ζωικη πρωτεινη ασχετα αν αυτα των πολεων πολλες φορες επιβιωνουν με σκουπιδια!
> Τα περισερα πτηνα αγρια ηρθαν σε αιχμαλωσια καποια αναπαραχθηκαν και εδωσαν πουλια εκτροφης , τα σπουργιτια ουτε ωραια σε φωνη ειναι ουτε σε εμδανιση ποιος ο λογος να τα κρατησει καποιος στο κλουβι;


Ο τύπος απο την αλγερία ειναι θεος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## jk21

με την εννοια οτι βλεπουμε τα πανεμορφα δαση και ποταμια που εφτιαξε ο Θεος αλλα δεν ειδαμε τις εκρηξεις ηφεστειων και σεισμων που με σοφια οδηγησαν τελικα σε πανεμορφα τοπια ,ισως και να εχει νοημα οτι λες . Ποιος ξερει τι << ηφαιστεια >> περνανε τα πουλακια μεχρι να μαθουν να κανουν τα κεφια του ....

οι ελεφαντες στο τσιρκο ξερεις πως κανουν οτι κανουν;

----------


## johnakos32

Ο τύπος στην Αλγερία μας δείχνει μια καναρα ένα σπουργίτι και μετά τσακ ήρθε ένα μικρό Σπουργιτοκαναρο, ξέρεις πόσα τέτοια σπουργίτοκαναρα έβγαλα φέτος ? 17!

----------


## παραλιας

> Ο τύπος στην Αλγερία μας δείχνει μια καναρα ένα σπουργίτι και μετά τσακ ήρθε ένα μικρό Σπουργιτοκαναρο, ξέρεις πόσα τέτοια σπουργίτοκαναρα έβγαλα φέτος ? 17!


Καλά ναι, άλλα πρώτη φορά ειδα να έχεις στο χέρι κανάρα κ να πηγαίνει καρδερίνα κ να βατέυει........ ::  ::  ::

----------


## Steliosan

> με την εννοια οτι βλεπουμε τα πανεμορφα δαση και ποταμια που εφτιαξε ο Θεος αλλα δεν ειδαμε τις εκρηξεις ηφεστειων και σεισμων που με σοφια οδηγησαν τελικα σε πανεμορφα τοπια ,ισως και να εχει νοημα οτι λες . Ποιος ξερει τι << ηφαιστεια >> περνανε τα πουλακια μεχρι να μαθουν να κανουν τα κεφια του ....
> 
> οι ελεφαντες στο τσιρκο ξερεις πως κανουν οτι κανουν;


Ε;;;;

----------


## jk21

τι δεν καταλαβες;

ειναι αυτο που λενε ... ο σκοπος δεν αγιαζει τα μεσα παντοτε

----------

